# How do I remove bench vise faceplate from screw?



## lfrager (Mar 21, 2019)

I have this bench vise made by woodriver from woodcraft. I made the mistake of not keeping track of where the front of the mounting bracket was and drilled the holes in backwards. Essentially, I think that I can most easily fix the mistake if I can just mount the faceplate on backwards. The problem is that I can't figure out how to remove the faceplate from the main screw. Here is the picture to help. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

See the smaller hole in the base of the handle? I think around 1/4" There is a roll pin in there that needs to be popped out, you can use a hammer and punch if you have one or even a smaller screwdriver, broken drill bit, etc. To be honest, some of those cheaper vise handles can sheer off that roll pin if you really crank something down, when you replace the pin you can look for a solid pin or put a screw into the center of the pin aftter installing.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep^


----------



## lfrager (Mar 21, 2019)

That worked easily. Thank you!


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Just glue dowels in the holes and do it over.


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

Mike, thanks for the obvious common sense.


----------

